# Software that controlls ALL fans?



## gal_kimhi (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi!

when i'm gaming i'm usually bumping up my video card fan settings in Catalyst control center, and it works fine. I also have 3 case fans, which i want to bump up as well.

i was wondering if there's a program that can control not only my video card fan, but also my case fans, and hopefully use a profile for that job?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Normally when case fans are plugged in they are all ready running at full speed. The only way to control them though would be to buy a manual fan controller.


----------



## hollieangel16 (Apr 26, 2010)

not sure if this thread has closed, but i use 'speedfan' for controlling all my fans, it works pretty well.it lets you manually adjust the speed they blow, and also tells you if your system is overheating (sort of)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

hollieangel16 said:


> not sure if this thread has closed, but i use 'speedfan' for controlling all my fans, it works pretty well.it lets you manually adjust the speed they blow, and also tells you if your system is overheating (sort of)


speed fan is not accurate for temperatures do not trust it on this.

Some motherboard will have in the BIOS where you can set fan settings, mine does although I leave it on auto as I can control them from the controllers on the case.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> speed fan is not accurate for temperatures do not trust it on this.
> 
> Some motherboard will have in the BIOS where you can set fan settings, mine does although I leave it on auto as I can control them from the controllers on the case.


Agreed. Speed fan is not a good program. A manual controller would be best in my opinion. If you want to monitor temps download real temp or core temp. They will be the closest to the actual bios settings.


----------



## pmfabri (Dec 18, 2008)

Speedfan works for my PC, but I only have 1 fan (not counting the PSU fan) The Case fan has a hood that lets it serve two purposes: cooling the entire mobo and the CPU. I once used speedfan to stop the fan, then ran IntelBurnTest until the PC crashed. Only when the CPU reached 114 degrees C did it actually shut down.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

pmfabri said:


> Speedfan works for my PC, but I only have 1 fan (not counting the PSU fan) The Case fan has a hood that lets it serve two purposes: cooling the entire mobo and the CPU. I once used speedfan to stop the fan, then ran IntelBurnTest until the PC crashed. Only when the CPU reached 114 degrees C did it actually shut down.


yes speed fan is good for controlling fans but not for reading temperatures it is always off.

cpu's cut off before 80 degrees c so speed fan was wrong saying it was 114 degrees c


----------

